# Not Bad for $50



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Took a lil ride to New Orleans with member Chiraux today in reference to a CL add...

Speed Square, saw set, tack hammer, 1 3/4" slick, hand stitched rasp, flat rasp, round and half round files and a D-8 5.5 tpi rip two hand rip saw in terrific shape.

The saw is dead flat, jointed, sharpened and set.

Not bad for $50.

For the same $, Chiraux picked up a Stan 9 1.2 block, Bailey 5C, Brown & Sharpe combi Square and a panel square... Not too shabby.

I passed on several socket chisels that were abused and a Bailey 3C for $20 due to a few cracks in the side of the sole. Also the guy wouldn't part with his 45 with a complete set of irons or the Frenken No 2 he had...

Cheers!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice score.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I like the rasps, I'd be bery happy with them.





Hhhmmm, raspberry.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> I like the rasps, I'd be bery happy with them.
> 
> Hhhmmm, raspberry.


Had he had a dozen of them they'd all be in the picture :laughing:

They proud of them hand stitched rasps!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> ...build n burn - live n learn...


Sounds like someone is taking up building an EV?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Great find!! I paid almost that much for a D-8 5.5 in about the same condition as yours.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> Great find!! I paid almost that much for a D-8 5.5 in about the same condition as yours.


Funny thing... On an itemized list I paid more for one rasp than the saw :laughing:

I felt like I was on American Pickers! The saw was barely noticeable in the background of a picture he had listing some junk chisels... That's the only reason I called him and went see what he had.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Sounds like someone is taking up building an EV?


:smile::no:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

SAWEET!!!! Nice score Tom


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been doin' a lot of ripping of 2" White Oak with an 8 pt.; been looking for that saw for a couple of years. When I came across mine at an antique store in Kansas City, I got excited and gave him his price minus 15%. Like most saws I have purchased, it has too much set and cuts a nice sweeping curve. Next week I should have my drafting project done and get back to my shop to tune it up. 

I have lusted for a hand cut rasp; but, I am going to be patient on that one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> I've been doin' a lot of ripping of 2" White Oak with an 8 pt.; been looking for that saw for a couple of years. When I came across mine at an antique store in Kansas City, I got excited and gave him his price minus 15%. Like most saws I have purchased, it has too much set and cuts a nice sweeping curve. Next week I should have my drafting project done and get back to my shop to tune it up.
> 
> I have lusted for a hand cut rasp; but, I am going to be patient on that one.


 I certainly understand that! The day I come across a Bailey 5 1/2C in decent shape I'm libel to pay bout anything for it :yes:

The rasp is nice but not the best cutting one I have... It cuts fast bust could be smoother. Knuckle head took a steel wire wheel to it to clean it :bangin:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

firemedic said:


> I certainly understand that! The day I come across a Bailey 5 1/2C in decent shape I'm libel to pay bout anything for it :yes:
> 
> The rasp is nice but not the best cutting one I have... It cuts fast bust could be smoother. Knuckle head took a steel wire wheel to it to clean it :bangin:
> 
> ...build n burn - live n learn...


Tom,
I have a 5 1/2. How do I tell if it's a "C"? It was given to me. I intend to restore it and use it.
There's a 51/2 c on ebay. current bid is $29.10.
A thought just occurred to me..."C" designates a corrugated sole? mines not.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Gene Howe said:


> Tom,
> I have a 5 1/2. How do I tell if it's a "C"? It was given to me. I intend to restore it and use it.
> There's a 51/2 c on ebay. current bid is $29.10.
> A thought just occurred to me..."C" designates a corrugated sole? mines not.


Yes, C denotes that it corrugated... How bad off is the one you have? They aren't "rare" it's just that I want to find one in good shape.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice! That D8 looks great! I really want one of them with the thumb hole. Well done.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

How did I miss that one. I check Craig's list everyday. Well I want in on the next trip give me a shout and I'll drive and buy lunch. Firemedic, you could probably use that with all the formula and diapers added to the budget. ;^)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> Nice! That D8 looks great! I really want one of them with the thumb hole. Well done.


:smile:

I didn't realize it until Brink mentioned it (by text) but it a two hand handle... Kinda neat. It was intended for the more laborious ripping task :laughing:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ttharp said:


> How did I miss that one. I check Craig's list everyday. Well I want in on the next trip give me a shout and I'll drive and buy lunch. Firemedic, you could probably use that with all the formula and diapers added to the budget. ;^)


lol, sure man... Come by the shop sometime if you like.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

firemedic said:


> They aren't "rare" it's just that I want to find one in good shape.


Yea, they're common as dirt. So many variations you gotta ask yourself. Do I want the pre-ww2 version with the 2-1/4" blade (like on the right with the incorrect lever-cap) or the pre-ww2 version made by Stanley for Keen Kutter (like on the left) or do I want a newer post-war version with the wider 2-3/8" iron? 

So many choices ....:smile:

Tellyou what I'll do. Since you're a good guy, and I have this surplus. I'll trade you one 5-1/2C for one of your #1s and a 4-1/2C. And the #1 doesn't even have to be corrugated! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## larrynj (Jan 27, 2012)

how can you tell the files are handcut?

(a guy with a tool box full of neat files)


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice Score, it's Amazing how these tools feel in your hand and work compared To the [email protected]@T on the market today


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Yea, they're common as dirt. So many variations you gotta ask yourself. Do I want the pre-ww2 version with the 2-1/4" blade (like on the right with the incorrect lever-cap) or the pre-ww2 version made by Stanley for Keen Kutter (like on the left) or do I want a newer post-war version with the wider 2-3/8" iron?
> 
> So many choices ....:smile:
> 
> Tellyou what I'll do. Since you're a good guy, and I have this surplus. I'll trade you one 5-1/2C for one of your #1s and a 4-1/2C. And the #1 doesn't even have to be corrugated! :laughing::laughing:


:laughing:

Joe if I had a 1 and 4 1/2C I wouldn't get any work done... I'd just stare at em, lol.

I'm really kinda liking that post WW2 Bailey, :smile: 

Any other trades come to mind? :smile:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

larrynj said:


> how can you tell the files are handcut?
> 
> (a guy with a tool box full of neat files)


You can tell a rasp (differs from a file) is hand stitched by the pattern.

The hand stitched rasps have a very random pattern to them. This is better as it (typically) has a cleaner cut with less build-up (clogging) on the rasp.

:smile:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Any other trades come to mind? :smile:


Normally I'd say it would cost you your first born, but he looks a little ornery and I don't really need an apprentice. PM me a mailing address. I won't be able to mail it until Thursdayish. I'm sure you'll find something eventually that I don't have a half-dozen of.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Normally I'd say it would cost you your first born, but he looks a little ornery and I don't really need an apprentice. PM me a mailing address. I won't be able to mail it until Thursdayish. I'm sure you'll find something eventually that I don't have a half-dozen of.


Lol... Yes, VERY ornery... Gets it from his mom :laughing:

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------

